# Madden 2007....Ehh



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

I decided to pick up a used copy of Madden 2007 ultra cheap from Amazon now that 2008 is out, and after playing it for an hour or so, man, it stinks :thumbsdown: It seems extremely clunky with a definite loss of fluidity from the last copy I have, which was 2003. The way the fomations and plays are laid out on the screen stinks as well - more difficult to find wat I want and I have to basically telegraph what play I want to pick to a human opponent. The button configuration doesn't seem all that intuitive either, and the addition of all these "features" like hit stick on defense and runner truck moves or whatnot on offense really don't add anything to the experience. I guess I was just hoping for a 2003 Madden with much better graphics, smarter AI, and better animations, but that's definitely not what this is. It may be too early to proclaim it a stinker after only playing for an hour or so, but it just doesn't feel right. I'll repost if my opinion changes with time.

First GRAW and now Madden 2007, ah well.


----------



## Fred33 (Sep 4, 2007)

I had a hard time with the "hit stick" too my first time. It is like any other game you just have to get use to the game play. I recently got 08 and I really like it. Mostly for the expanded team management options.


----------

